# Old Farm Equipment And Scrap Metal Turned Into Stunning Sculptures



## Meanderer (Sep 24, 2014)

South Dakotan sculptor John Lopez creates life-sized scrap metal sculptures with a uniquely Western American twist. In his hands, old discarded farm equipment is recycled into sculptures of iconic creatures from the American West like a bison, a horse plowing a field, or a Texas Longhorn.


http://www.the-open-mind.com/old-farm-equipment-and-scrap-metal-turned-into-stunning-sculptures/


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 24, 2014)

Wow...that is wonderful...there is a man in a neighboring town here that does metal sculptures, but nothing that elaborate.


----------

